# FET Transfer this week



## fiona_36 (Sep 21, 2009)

Having my FET transfer this Thursday, I am trying my best to keep pma    and try not to worry. This is my first attempt at FET but my second medicated cycle. BWH will be putting two blastocysts back, if they thaw successfully. Have been listening to my hypnotherapy cds drinking lots of water, eating fruit and veg, including Brazil nuts. Was thinking of trying baby asprin but the general consensus from doctors and the pharmacy seems to be no. So heres hoping for a successful outcome. 

Wishing all those having their transfer shortly lots of  and    all the best!!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck for thursday xx


----------



## fiona_36 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ahh! thanks


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fiona good luck hunny hope this is the one xxx   

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck for Thursday Fiona, sending you lots of      xx


----------



## fiona_36 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you guys I had the blasts put back in on Thursday, im just at home now keeping them warm. Had two put back one already hatched the other was expanding, hope thats a good sign. So now its time to     for    .

Thank you for your kind thoughts and wishes.


----------



## fiona_36 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just to update you all I had to test earlier than expected because of work trying to increase my hours. The swines lol   so i went to the doctors and got a BFP. I've known for a couple of days now just couldnt take it in thought i was probably imagining things. I called up my hospital to let them know and they told me to call them back on the test date. which made me worry that maybe the test was wrong   as if. So im just waiting now for my hospital test day. So that i can tell them it was successful. Thank you for your support and best wishes and I still cant believe FET really works, really amazed and in awe of what the medical staff can do. Anyways just wanted you guys to know.


----------



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

hi i to are having a fet on tues this week so i know exactly how you feel have you been told what you percentage of sucess  is fingers crossed for you


----------



## fiona_36 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Swoodhouse good luck for this week      , I dont know what the percentage rates are for success they can vary from hospital to hospital you can find out on www.hfea.gov.uk website they give you the statistics of all hospitals within the UK. Other than that I dont know if anyone else on fertility friends can shed any light. Your hospital should have this information also.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

Whoo-hooo congratulations fiona!!! Loving all these bfp from fet!!! Hope they continue!!! Xxx


----------



## fiona_36 (Sep 21, 2009)

Lol thank you Jo82 and wishing you all the best for your FET this week xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Brilliant news Fiona!  Wow, so nice to read some positive FET stories on here!  Good luck with it all.
xxx


----------



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

hi eveyone just to let you know just had a call from the embryoligst and booked in for fet on wed 2.15 the have sucessfully defrosted 5 embryos and all are top qualty so fingers crossed for wedxxxx


----------



## fiona_36 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just wanted to say thats great news swoodhouse and wishing you all the best for this week.


----------



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

thankyou very much roll on the 16th i cant wait will keep you posted


----------

